# What kind of music does antique-bottles.net listen to?



## Wheelah23 (Jan 20, 2011)

I like Progressive Metal, Progressive Death Metal, some Metalcore, some Mathcore, and a slew of other genres. Here, I'll post some examples. 

Between the Buried and Me (my favorite band)

Gojira, an awesome French Prog Death band

Behold...The Arctopus (just astounding musicians, these guys)

The Dillinger Escape Plan

August Burns Red

 So, fellow bottle people, what kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 20, 2011)

I really don't like music.. it is a senseless distraction from the pursuit of bottles...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good point. What was I thinking? I should be out digging bottles RIGHT NOW! Oh wait... 

 I was expecting responses to my music along the lines of "You call that music?". I'm sure I'll see a few like that.


----------



## luckiest (Jan 20, 2011)

good stuff but not my thing, more of a soul/early Mo-town sort of a guy.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 20, 2011)

Have you ever heard of misery index or dying fetus?


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 20, 2011)

Iam pretty much stuck back in the 70s myself except for a little of that country rap and Blue Grass.Yeee Haaaa
    bill


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2011)

Still in the classic rock party. minus the party[8D]
  Led Zep
  Stones
  Ozzy 
  Aro Smith
  Hendrix
  Leonard Skenard 
                    the basics


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2011)

Dire Straits

 Cowboy Junkies

 Concrete Blonde

 Theme song from "Trueblood" (can't remember the artist...)[]

 INXS

 K T Tunstall

 Neil Young

 Some early Blues

 U2

 Some Tom Petty

 Billy Idol

 There's more...


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok Connor you've got some explaining to do for me.
 What's the difference between Progressive Metal and Progressive Death Metal...........and what the "F" is Mathcore?

 That's some obscure music you have there, but that's what cool about this site....different strokes for different folks.


 Doug


----------



## rockbot (Jan 21, 2011)

Anything from bradda IZ 
 and

 Don't fear the reaper

 Hell's Bells

 Iron Man

 Come Sail Away

 Time


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2011)

Classical music, with a focus on Baroque (Vivaldi, Bach, Handel, Telemann, Corelli) though I do love me the Mozart, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Chopin, and plenty of the lesser-known more recent (but still long dead) composers. Classical has been my love for as early as I can remember. Only in 8th grade or so did I start to appreciate music with words. Used to hate how words constrained the ability of pure notes to tell a vibrant story. 

 Also like classic rock, Blues, and some big-band music. The 1920s-1930s blues recordings are brilliant. Like me the more commonplace Hendrix, Zep, Velvet Underground, Floyd, Deep Purple, Allman Bros, Johnny Cash, etc.

 Favorite band nowadays hands-down is Gov't Mule with Warren Haynes. They are awesome on so many levels. When they cover songs, they make them so much better it blows the mind. Their cover of Beautifully Broken, or of Cortez the Killer are extraordinarily brilliant. It is a must-listen band if you like the same classic rock I do.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 21, 2011)

I listen to just about everything that Wheelah doesn't, except jazz and blues.
 But mainly Classic Rock, Classical, New Age, Country, Some new Rock and Blue Grass.


----------



## Wangan (Jan 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I like Progressive Metal, Progressive Death Metal, some Metalcore, some Mathcore, and a slew of other genres. Here, I'll post some examples.
> 
> ...


 

 help,im scared[]              

 Good one Lobey,my turn to bite...
 Seriously,that first one sounds like a Satanists convention.They gonna sacrifice a virgin or something?[] Some kid on YouTube told me it takes "special talent" to sing like some of those screamin meemies you often hear.I told him,"no way,I can drop a cinder block on my foot and duplicate that.As a matter of fact I could fart through a comb wrapped in waxpaper and sound better." I won`t repeat his answer to the flaming bonfire I started over that one.[sm=lol.gif] I don`t care who you are,that there is evil. There dude,I hope I didn`t let you down.

 Man,you have a right to listen to and like whatever your heart desires.Last time I checked this is still a semi-free America.But on the other hand,I have the right to dislike and dismantle anything like that I hear in my house.Kinda unbending with that "old school charm" ain`t I? If my young fella don`t like it,he knows where the door is and he can keep it and listen to it down the road.It`s the wife and I`s house,the last safe haven the world has pushed me into.We rule our castle our way.Thank God he doesn`t listen to that "stuff."

 I am a drummer who likes Rock and Roll first and almost anything else afterward.Classical,Country,Blues,Jazz,Big Band,Blue Grass,etc.Variety is the spice of life and studying most of the different genres and styles and taking from them only adds to ability and depth."There is never a day you can not learn something new.In this Way there is no Master,only a better Student." - Confucious

 Disclaimer:
 Please don`t take it personally.I`m not saying your music is wrong or my music is right,it`s just my OPINION of my preferences of likes and dislikes.I don`t judge you as a person for what you are into or not into for music or bottles for that matter.Therefore no rebuttal expected.

 By the way,what IS Mathcore?Sounds like an Algebra marching band.

 P.S. I saw an album of Rancid and the title song was "Whats that smell." I got laughing so hard that people were staring at me in the store.That made me laugh even harder.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2011)

Gah, I totally forgot about Ragtime! [&:]

 I want to get a player piano specifically so I can listen to the kickasz ragtime songs that came out in the late 1890s to around 1920. So lively and energetic, those songs really take ya back in time. You can close your eyes and be immersed within the raucous pre-prohibition saloon environment; manual laborers singing, prostitutes dancing, cigar smoke thick in the air, silver dollars clinking, mugs being slammed on the bar, and barrels of beer being rolled in from off the wagon to replenish what is heartily guzzled by the patrons of the establishments.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 21, 2011)

There was a band on Leno last night that sounded pretty good,...."The Decemberists" I think they were called...Only heard one song, but alot of new music falls flat....


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> There was a band on Leno last night that sounded pretty good,...."The Decemberists" I think they were called...Only heard one song, but alot of new music falls flat....


 
 They are great, I got one of their albums but by far my favorite song by them is "The Mariner's Revenge" which is pretty epic as far as songs go. Very evocative.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEmy2DBaeTc


----------



## sandchip (Jan 21, 2011)

Pretty much anything.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> Have you ever heard of misery index or dying fetus?Â


 
 I'm not really into them, but I've heard of both. I can't stand straight-up death metal vocals except in moderation, like Opeth.




> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel
> 
> Ok Connor you've got some explaining to do for me.
> What's the difference between Progressive Metal and Progressive Death Metal...........and what the "F" is Mathcore?
> ...


 
 I always thought Prog Death takes more influence from Death Metal, i.e. the growls, blast beats, and the speedier passages. Mathcore. I like The Dillinger Escape Plan and Botch especially.



> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> Some kid on YouTube told me it takes "special talent" to sing like some of those screamin meemies you often hear.I told him,"no way,I can drop a cinder block on my foot and duplicate that.


 
 A lot of people say that, but really, it's harder than you think. To be able to scream, have it sound good, AND keep your vocal chords intact, it takes a lot of training. I'd like to see anyone who says that TRY to duplicate the vocals in any song with screamed vocals. The reason I love BTBAM is that they're so diverse. Did you listen to the song I posted? Did you hear the part about 7 minutes in (I think), where the soft piano comes out, as does the acoustic guitar, and Tommy (the singer) sings a beautiful, melancholy melody? I suppose it is an opinion you can have, but really, it is an insult to these guys' hard work to say that you can duplicate the vocals easily.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Connor, ever heard of  MASS PUNISHMENT  ?? The singer lives in my apartment building.. real nice guy, actually..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Anything from bradda IZ
> and
> ...


 
 Ahhhhhhh the mellow sounds of AC/DC[8D]


----------



## Wangan (Jan 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> A lot of people say that, but really, it's harder than you think. To be able to scream, have it sound good, AND keep your vocal chords intact, it takes a lot of training. I'd like to see anyone who says that TRY to duplicate the vocals in any song with screamed vocals.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stardust (Jan 21, 2011)

> I want to get a player piano specifically so I can listen to the kickasz  ragtime songs that came out in the late 1890s to around 1920. So lively  and energetic, those songs really take ya back in time. You can close  your eyes and be immersed within the raucous pre-prohibition saloon  environment; manual laborers singing, prostitutes dancing, cigar smoke  thick in the air, silver dollars clinking, mugs being slammed on the  bar, and barrels of beer being rolled in from off the wagon to replenish  what is heartily guzzled by the patrons of the establishments.


 
 Plumbata~ 
 Where do you live? I have an electric Honkey Tonk or push foot petal player piano I'm giving away. It's about 25 years old. Has about 30 piano rolls is on wheels. I have to clear out space because of my motorized wheel chair. I have taken the front off and cleaned the insides all out. It does need work after 25 years. Exterior is perfect with a bench. 

 I'm in MA if anyone is in the business of messing around with pianos and has a truck.  I'll be getting rid of a lot of stuff.  Family has no room for it and it makes me very sad as it entertained us for many a party back in the day.

 I love all kinds of music piano new age has always been one of my favorites. I love talk radio, but always have something on in the back ground all day and night long. Sky Piano radio ~ Jim Brickman,  Harp music, Celtic Music, Blackmore's Night, young folk singers from Boston like Mark Erelli, folk music in general, Classic Rock, Rag time, Belly Dance Music, Relaxation Music, Nature sounds, heartsounds, Loreena McKennitt, Judy Garland, Oldies But Goodies, Inception app music,  Love movie sound tracks and Children's Music. Wishing for a guitar to now play to my grand babies. ; ) Had one that I use to play when I taught music to children and when my boys turned teens they used it as I was teaching aerobics. lol! That didn't last long., the guitar that is. I really love so much and many singers I just can't list them all ~  [] Twinkle, twinkle little star ~


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

We need some Frank Senatra, or Keith Urban, on John Denver.
 I love Classical, Country, and i guess Frank would fall under his own category......[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 21, 2011)

I like just about anything but hip hop, rap, disco, and opera.   My favorite types are art rock and southern rock but I also love folk, motown, country, bluegrass, classical, and a little bit of head banging.  Some of my favs are Genesis (early stuff), The Outlaws, Skynard, Zepplin, The Who, The Strawbs, Marshall Tucker, Kansas, Allman Bros, U2, John Denver, Rush, Supertramp, The Beatles, Brian Adams, Billy Joel, Moody Blues, Bruce Hornsby and the Range, Floyd, Martina McBride, Carole King, James Taylor, Judy Collins, Santana, ZZ Top, Mott the Hoople, America, Mike & the Mechanics, Yes,  Rod Stewart, Joe Walsh, The Eagles, Hootie, The Doors, CSNY, ELOâ€¦â€¦â€¦and the list goes on and onâ€¦I think most people like the music of their coming of age years, teens/twenties but I could be wrong.  Iâ€™m a little out of touch with todayâ€™s bands but Iâ€™m sure I would love some of itâ€¦.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 21, 2011)

God Rest John Denver Soul. I saw him in concert a long time ago.It is sad what alcohol did to him in the end.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 21, 2011)

One of my all time favs Star.  That is what I listen to when I'm out backpacking and want to crash for the night. (pun unintended[])


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Rick, I have to add Frampton, Clapton, Deep Purple, Sabbath, Stevie Ray ..Oh yeah and OZZY!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## rockbot (Jan 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 My buddy in High school snuck into the PA room during homecoming week, locked himself in and got about a minute of Hell's Bell's before they got to him.
 It played in all the classrooms and did I mention we went to a Catholic school! The good old days! [][]


----------



## glass man (Jan 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> There was a band on Leno last night that sounded pretty good,...."The Decemberists" I think they were called...Only heard one song, but alot of new music falls flat....


 

 CHECK OUT "BILLY LIER" BY THEM JOE...BOUT THE SAME SUBJECT AS THE WHO'S "PICTURES OF LILLY". JAMIE


 I LIKE MAINLY 60S -EARLY 70S MUSIC AND LOVE THE PSYCHEDELIC MUSIC OF THE 60S...SOME GOSPEL...LITTLE CUNTRY...LOTS O BEATLES..."BOTTLE OF WINE FRUIT OF THE VINE WHEN YOU GONNA LET ME GET SOMBER? LEAVE ME ALONE I WANT TO GO HOME..WANT TO GO HOME AND START OVER" JIMMY AND THR FIREBALLS ....JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Jan 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone


 


   GEEZ SURFMAN CAN'T BELIEVE I LEFT OUT THE BLUES!!! JAMIE


----------



## waskey (Jan 22, 2011)

I listen to mainly classic rock, these are some of my favorites,
 -Led Zeppelin
 -Neil Young
 -Crosby Stills and Nash
 -Pink Floyd
 -Boston


----------



## Dugout (Jan 22, 2011)

First I listen to everything my girls listen to. This covers everything from Santana, Creedance, a LOT of country, Saving Abel, Seether,etc. So when I have my own time I have on my play lists at this time, Rob Thomas (I love his voice), Sacred Spirit (very soothing ), Christina Perri, Lady A. and some others stuff. These will change with time, as I enjoy music. But I also enjoy silence.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 22, 2011)

I listen to mostly hard alternative. Linkin Park, Disturbed, Godsmack, Bullet For My Valentine, etc. Right now I'm on a 90's alt rock kick. Blink 182, Soul Asylum, Gin Blossoms, Green Day, etc.  ~Mike


----------



## madman (Jan 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger


 very nice


----------



## madman (Jan 22, 2011)

i love it all punk ,country rock , alternative, indie, classic rock, new wave, im open minded


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 22, 2011)

I've never heard of any of those groups.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## cordilleran (Jan 23, 2011)

Tin Pan Alley and Texas Swing is more to my liking. Hoo-rah!


----------



## ajohn (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR2GiaABXLg&feature=related


----------



## Wangan (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice Anthony.A very relaxing tune.
 I have always felt that nobody owns any land and that we are all just stewards who should give back as we take.Sadly,there are too many that only take and that is why we are all in this dire consequence of dwindling resources and natural upheaval.I almost decided not to have children because there will eventually be nothing left for them.Konkachila,granfather in Hopi,or God as we call him,save us.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Music is language of the soul.It can offer the spirit the eyes to see in a different light,painting a  picture only the mind can see.


----------



## Wangan (Jan 23, 2011)

As a musician I totally agree!That was deep man.You should write a book!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 23, 2011)

Any of you ever get a song ..or part of one.. stuck in your head until it drives you nutz??


----------



## Stardust (Jan 23, 2011)

Ditto Wangan, ajohn has a gift with words. We are blessed to have him in our forum.
 I also forgot to list some of my favorite relaxation music most of I still have on tapes.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETvFnLg0hXU&feature=related


 If you need to chill out listen. []

 Star ~ *


----------



## Stardust (Jan 23, 2011)

All the time....My nurse Paul sings to me every time he is on. Either he starts a song or I do. When one of us doesn't know it he, "youtubes," it on the computer.  
 [8D] STAR ~*


----------



## ajohn (Jan 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> You should write a book!


 
 []Not if I don't have to[].Heck,I've probably only read enough books to count on three hands.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> Music is language of the soul.It can offer the spirit the eyes to see in a different light,painting aÂ  picture only the mind can see.


 


 Well said, ajohn.


----------



## bottle34nut (Jan 23, 2011)

im an older guy (46) and can listen to just about anything.  but something that sounds like a pit stop at indy i just cant handle. greg


----------



## Wangan (Jan 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Any of you ever get a song ..or part of one.. stuck in your head until it drives you nutz??


 

 Yes I have Charlie and it drives me nuts too!I found if I find a good tune before I start my day and concentrate on that,I can reprogram my music loop with the new song.I have to keep concentrating on the new song or I might revert back to the old one.It works for me,try it,maybe it will work for you too.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, I can control it pretty well if I'm in bed, in an insomniatic state.. the tough part is when I'm painting.. at work, if there's no other music to be heard, I end up with the last song I heard stuck in there, over and over... until I go out to the car and fire up the XM radio and plant a new one in the old nagen.. life's a bugger.. []

 Here's my default head tune: THE GREATEST SONG EVER


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait.. no, I changed my mind now.. THIS IS THE BEST SONG EVER


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2011)

This guy has talent (and some b**ls) Pretty good for out in the street by himself....Dublin Ireland.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tNGny5AMOY


----------



## ncbred (Jan 23, 2011)

Metallica, Disturbed, Alice In Chains, Guns N Roses, Iron Maiden, Motorhead, Led Zeppelin, CCR, Avett Brothers...etc.  I listen to alot of different kinds of music.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2011)

> Guns N Roses,


                 Good one!,...I'll also have to second CCR!  LoL,...(I used to go out with a girl that "dated" Lemmy from Motorhead....)[]


----------



## ncbred (Jan 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 One of the few 1000 he's dated probably.  [:-]  I still can't believe he's in his mid 60's going harder than ever.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2011)

> One of the few 1000 he's dated probably.


 

 [] No doubt Dustin... More power to him...


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 23, 2011)

Heres one you may not of heard of .They all came from other good bands like Deep Purple,Iron Butterfly .Thats 70s 
  bill


----------



## glass man (Jan 24, 2011)

A REALLY GOOD ONE TO GET STUCK IN YOUR HEAD IS MUSCRAT LOVE...MUSCRATE SUZY..MUSCRATE SAM...NOW GET THE TUNE GOING IN YOUR HEAD![8D][8D][8D] JAMIE


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 24, 2011)

> MUSCRATE SUZY..MUSCRATE SAM...


 Jamie,
 If that gets stuck in my head, I will not be happy.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a bottle finding song that gets stuck in my head from time to time. While out diving, sometimes I find clay pigeons from target shooting. They often say BLACK DIAMOND on them. That gets me singing a Kiss song by the same name every time. The bad thing is that its so quiet underwater, it just keeps going and going and going. I doesn't help that I don't like the tune.[]


----------



## Wangan (Jan 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> This guy has talent (and some b**ls) Pretty good for out in the street by himself....Dublin Ireland.
> 
> ...


----------



## sloughduck (Jan 24, 2011)

Pretty much everything except rap,but I tend lean  toward smooth jazz


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been avoiding this post because I wasn't seeing a lot of similarities with what I listen to. You sure would hate for people to be turned off because they didn't like your choices. There is a huge range of music on this post. Chuck, I saw the XTC album in there which is a great one. Then Mike (Rockhound) listed alternative. That's more of what I listen to when I get the chance. I enjoy Bad Religion, Muse, The Strokes, The Feelies, Collective Soul, etc . . . but I can listen to almost anything, I suppose. For example, I love cleaning to The Wall (by Pink Floyd). I have no idea why that works so well, but it does.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 24, 2011)

I didn't expect anyone on this site to say they listen to Metal... *Sigh*


----------



## div2roty (Jan 24, 2011)

> I used to go out with a girl that "dated" Lemmy from Motorhead....)


 
 I hope protection was used.


----------



## helgramike (Jan 24, 2011)

Very cool thread. Just about anything 1955 to present. If it's rock, jazz, country, blues, RNB, bluegrass and all that applies in between I've listened to it. Still have one of the largest collections of British Invasion 45's known to man kind and wrote a book on Beatles records back in 1986 so I guess I was impressed with that for a while. Really enjoyed country rock back in the seventies such as Poco, Flying Burrito Brothers, Pure Prarie League and Mannassas and still listen to bands such as Shurman and Old 97's with that country sound. 

 Just remember, whatever kind of music twirls your beany, it's the right one.

 Threw in a photo of yours truly on the bass just for a hoot.


----------



## helgramike (Jan 24, 2011)

By the way, found this old photo of my buddy Vince and I back twenty years ago with the same guitars.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 24, 2011)

I like all kinds of music, esp heavy metal, hard rock and classic rock.  I really like Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax, Judas Priest, Black Sabbath, Motorhead, Rolling Stones, CCR, Led Zeppelin, Guns and Roses, Cream, the Byrds, Traffic, Exodus, Deep Purple, CSNY, Steve Miller Band, and the Cult, but I also like Johnny Cash, Run DMZ, and recently I've been really getting into Blues and some folky stuff like Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## bottle34nut (Jan 24, 2011)

wheelah,  metal is an attraction for the younger generation.  it wasnt around when i was young.   its good to see younger people getting involved and interested in the hobby.  greg


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 25, 2011)

> I don`t think of it as bravery when you get into the feeling of performing and the loving the of doing it.You forget about any shyness and just let the feeling flow from your heart.What I am trying to say is it is so damn fun you just don`t care about anything else!I get so lost in my expression of music so much so that it is as if I am all alone because I am so into it and when you hear the kudos and clapping its the cherry on top.For me,its not about me,but what smiles I might put on a listeners face.This guy is diggin it and it makes him happy to make others happy,I can tell.


 

 I agree Tim, and get the same feeling from watching this guy (or any good musician)....You did a good job of putting the feeling behind that into words.


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

Country & only country...................thats heavy metal junk is a waste of radio frequencies[:'(][:'(][:'(][8|]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> Country & only country...................thats heavy metal junk is a waste of radio frequencies[:'(][:'(][:'(][8|]


 
 Why am I not surprised? []

 That is your opinion, and you are entitled to it. I happen to hate country music, and I wish it was displaced by metal on the radio... [8D]


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 15, 2011)

Mostly metal, deathcore, progmetal, throw in some electrocore sometimes. Basically the stuff you can pick up on 89.5 Connar.
 August Burns Red 
 As i Lay Dying
 Miss May I
 RedIFlight
 The Human Abstract (new obsession)
 Suicide Silence
 From Autumn to Ashes
 Devil Driver
 Fall of Troy
 War of Ages
 In Flames
 Gojira
 All Shall Perish (amazing)
 As Blood Runs Black
 The Devil Wears Prada
 Horse The Band
 Parkway Drive
 And mix it up with some Coheed

 You're prob too young but Folly was an amazing NJ hardcore band with some ska influence. They played the first show I ever went to when i was 13 (1999) and got me hooked on HC.
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC8LEnRKLx0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 now thats just cruel.............country is hands down the best.............im listening to it as i type[8|][8|]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  xxfollyxx
> 
> Mostly metal, deathcore, progmetal, throw in some electrocore sometimes. Basically the stuff you can pick up on 89.5 Connar.
> 
> ...


 
 I will definitely check out Folly! I'm assuming that's how you got your username. I've found a few good bands lately, my new obsession has been Stray from the Path. They're a hardcore band from Long Island, I think. Funny you should mention WSOU, I listen to them all the time! Not too many stations play good music anymore, let alone music that I like! Any concerts you plan on going to?

Here are a few  good songs of theirs.

Of course you must know the masters, Botch...


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 15, 2011)

This is my current favorite. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7_YNTQmtGg

 What cha call it............................... I don't know but it kicks ass.

 Went and seen him last night in Columbia. Killer show till 2AM.........................by 2:30AM I was in the emergency room and home by 6 looking like this.

 If he sounds like someone ya know, he does the voice of 'Early Culyer' on the "Squidbillies"........plus he plays in Billy Bob Thorntons band.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 15, 2011)

That's nasty, Joe.  Okay, here are some of my favs.

 Imogen Heap
 Frou Frou
 Bat For Lashes
 Lady Gaga
 Amy Winehouse
 Concrete Blonde
 Cocteau Twins
 Pearl Jam and Eddie Vedder
 Florence and the Machine
 A couple songs by Death Cab For Cutie
 Gwen Stefani
 Machines of Loving Grace (sort of nostalgia thing)
 Kate Bush (because I think she's hysterical)  Try watching and listening to "The Sensual World" without laughing.
 Also, some Dionne Warwick and stuff like that.  That's all I can think of, for now.
 KT Tunstall
 The Cure


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 15, 2011)

I knew I would run out of time to add more! lol

 Liz Phair
 I'll always like Heart


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 15, 2011)

Adele is awesome, too. 

 Not Adele, but how can you not like this?


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

Toby Keith................Johny Cash...............and Tim McGraw are my favorites[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, Johnny Cash was good.

 Coldplay
 Depeche Mode (both great in concert)
 Tori Amos (her older stuff)
 I thought Prince had some good ones also.
 Any song from the Garden State soundtrack is guaranteed to be good.
 And Beyonce has a couple good ones I bet you haven't heard.  I dare you not to feel like dancing to her music.  Okay, maybe not some of you macho guys.


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I didn't expect anyone on this site to say they listen to Metal... *Sigh*


 
 I'm probably the only big Industrial and EBM fan on the site. I also like Symphonic and many female fronted metal bands... I also like some classic rock and some synthpop 

 Some Bands I like include

 VNV Nation
 Neuroticfish
 Assemblage 23
 Seabound
 FGFC820
 Aesthetic Perfection
 Within Temptation
 Nightwish
 Epica
 Eyes of Eden


 Chris


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

Reba Mcentire and Martina Mcbride aint too bad either..................especially "INDEPENDANCE DAY" by Martina Mcbride[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: baltbottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ive never heard of any of those.............they must not be very good cause i got great taste[8D][8D][][][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That ain't how it works, kid... 

 It seems us bottle diggers like underground music, for the most part... [][][] Sorry, I had to make that joke...


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

[8|]






















 [/quote] [/quote]

 That ain't how it works, kid... 

 [/quote] you a senior citizen or something now????[8|][8|]


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 15, 2011)

Within Temptation and Nightwish are alright. As far as female fronted I like
 Arch Enemy
 Straight Line Stitch
 IWrestledABearOnce
 Kittie

 And the girl who plays keyboards for Bleeding Through, super hot.


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

_you people worry me..[8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|]_


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Carb.. you got a lot of snot in you for a youngster.. if we keep getting reports from members about your obnoxiousness I might need to honor their wishes.. you seem like a nice enough kid but you need to learn a bit of self control and respect for others.. think a little bit about your online image, wont you?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2011)

I WANNNAROCK!!


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Hey Carb.. you got a lot of snot in you for a youngster.. if we keep getting reports from members about your obnoxiousness I might need to honor their wishes.. you seem like a nice enough kid but you need to learn a bit of self control and respect for others.. think a little bit about your online image, wont you?


 you serious or just kidding??[8|]


----------



## Bixel (Oct 15, 2011)

xxfollyxx, I laughed when I saw you liked Kittie. I am from the home town of one of the members, and I now live in London, which is where the rest of the members are from, and where they are based out of. They have a small following around here, but pretty much are just brought up only because they are from around here. Not my type of music, but they have done well for themselves in a tough market.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 HES NOT KIDDING his nick name is "Chuck the AX"


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

i think ill go check out the MS bottles on ebay before the sheriff kicks me out of town


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 15, 2011)

Rick, the best thing Dee Snider did in his career was a movie called Strangeland
  http://iconsoffright.com/news/dee_strangeland.jpg
 Having a hard time posting pics. My smartphone is being stupid


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  xxfollyxx
> 
> Rick, the best thing Dee Snider did in his career was a movie called Strangeland
> http://iconsoffright.com/news/dee_strangeland.jpg
> Having a hard time posting pics. My smartphone is being stupid


 
 what a perfect movie title for him lol


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strangeland
 Pretty twisted movie, horrible reviews but a big cult following. He actually wrote and stared in it. Lures teenagers on the internet and kidnaps them, then uses them as human pin cusions.


----------



## Gromit0299 (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  xxfollyxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think I'll make my kids watch that when they start wanting to get on the social network du-jour.   

 I really have such an eclectic style of music.  I love classic rock (influence of my dad), 80's music, some from my brother's influence, who is 10 years older than I am, and some that's just stuff I grew up listening to, like New Wave.   Indie stuff, some metal (not death metal, it gives me a headache), folk.  I guess it's the basic old addage, I love everything except country and hard core rap.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

I love all music... with the scant exception of: 21st century anything, hiphop, jazz, blues, country/western, foreign, electronic, metal, punk, progressive, alternative, mainstream, gospel, pop, rock, funk, disco, motown, and anything from the 21st century except THIS SONG


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  xxfollyxx
> 
> Within Temptation and Nightwish are alright. As far as female fronted I like
> Arch Enemy
> ...


 
 You got that right! [:-]







 I don't listen to much female-fronted metal, although Devin Townsend had Anneke van Giersbergen sing on most of the songs on Addicted. That's a fun album.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I love all music... with the scant exception of: 21st century anything, hiphop, jazz, blues, country/western, foreign, electronic, metal, punk, progressive, alternative, mainstream, gospel, pop, rock, funk, disco, motown, and anything from the 21st century except THIS SONG


 
 So, what you're saying is you don't like any of those?  It may sound like a joke but you don't?? No Doubt was good.  Check out Gwen Stefani here I love an excuse to post music videos.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I WANNNAROCK!!


 
 I guess Natasha Khan (Bat For Lashes) may have gotten some of her inspiration from him.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm just trying to say there's so very many types of music, Laur, and so many different personalities here who listen to who knows what and we have this thread where we're supposed to share our particular musical interests.. a very daunting task if you ax me.. I'm listening to 10CC right now, "Art for art's sake" do I hope the rest of you will like this? not really.. just don't expect me to start taking sides here.. musical taste is as personal as used bathroom tissue... [:-]


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 15, 2011)

Allison Krauss  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZbN_nmxAGk 
 Brad Paisley
 Third Day  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zqYJj5ucG8&feature=related
 Casting Crowns http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhOJW4Uwy3c&feature=related
 Mercy Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vh7-RSPuAA
 Selah http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQzrqmcwg8o&feature=related
 Celtic Fiddle   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsrtS1B-gQw
 Classical, except for most modern disphonic stuff
 Bluegrass
 Folk


----------



## epackage (Oct 15, 2011)

Zeppelin, Aerosmith, Triumph, Rainbow, Sabbath, Ozzy, Pearl Jam, Pink Floyd, The Who, Rush, Bob Marley, AC/DC, Bad Company, Foo Fighters, Foghat, Cheap Trick, Ted Nugent, Marshall Tucker, Bob Seger, Van Halen (DLR), Judas Priest, Guns N' Roses, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Alice In Chains, Rage Against The Machine, Metallica, Everlast, Seven Mary Three, Skid Row, Queensryche, Stone Temple Pilots, System of a Down, Eminem, Tool, Audioslave, Kid Rock, Creed


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Alice In Chains, Rage Against The Machine, Metallica, System of a Down, Tool,


 
 I knew I could count on you! []


----------



## epackage (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I could count on you! []


 Jersey Strong Buddy !!


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 15, 2011)

Best band in the universe


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  xxfollyxx
> 
> Best band in the universe


 
 DAMN YOU!!!!!! []


----------



## epackage (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been Rick Rolled, Derpa derp...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

This must be a close 2nd best


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> This must be a close 2nd best


 I won't deny standing up on my computer chair and doing the Tarzan scream and dancing like a maniac. A very sketchy acrobatic feat, but well worth it.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 15, 2011)

You want to hear heavy... Doesn't get much heavier than this, to be honest... []


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh yeah what about this?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

THESE GUYS CRACK ME UP


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2011)

Patsy

Tracy

Billie


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bostaurus
> 
> Allison Krauss http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZbN_nmxAGk
> Brad Paisley


 i really like that song................im listening to it right now[][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2011)

http://youtu.be/WoAXW30mMAg    <<<<<<<  The man


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Zeppelin, Aerosmith, Triumph, Rainbow, Sabbath, Ozzy, Pearl Jam, Pink Floyd, The Who, Rush, Bob Marley, AC/DC, Bad Company, Foo Fighters, Foghat, Cheap Trick, Ted Nugent, Marshall Tucker, Bob Seger, Van Halen (DLR), Judas Priest, Guns N' Roses, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Alice In Chains, Rage Against The Machine, Metallica, Everlast, Seven Mary Three, Skid Row, Queensryche, Stone Temple Pilots, System of a Down, Eminem, Tool, Audioslave, Kid Rock, Creed


 

 what he said ,minus Creed I hate creed  he sounds like he got a flukkin elephant stuck in his throat


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> .. if we keep getting reports from members about your obnoxiousness I might need to honor their wishes..


 _heyyy!!!................who said _i _was obnoxious?!?![][][]_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2011)

http://youtu.be/LAQq72ULF_g         sounds like my young life [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I did


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

_i am shocked that you would do such a thing!!!!![8D][8D][]_


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2011)

I like mostly classic rock and metal. Some of my favorites: AC/DC, Kiss, Billy Idol, Alice Cooper, Led Zeppelin, The Doors, Jimi Hendrix, Ozzy, Black Sabbath, earlier Metallica, Anthrax and Overkill. I also like some punk (love the Ramones) and dark/death metal like Six Feet Under and Cannibal Corpse. I can find something I like from just about any genre.  ~Jim


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> I like mostly classic rock and metal. Some of my favorites: AC/DC, Kiss, Billy Idol, Alice Cooper, Led Zeppelin, The Doors, Jimi Hendrix, Ozzy, Black Sabbath, earlier Metallica, Anthrax and Overkill. I also like some punk (love the Ramones) and dark/death metal like Six Feet Under and Cannibal Corpse. I can find something I like from just about any genre.Â  ~Jim


 
 I don't do too much DM, but I have a thing for Opeth. Listening to 'em as I type.

For y'all with a sense of humor... Great band btw...


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  xxfollyxx
> 
> Mostly metal, deathcore, progmetal, throw in some electrocore sometimes. Basically the stuff you can pick up on 89.5 Connar.
> August Burns Red *
> ...


 I made clickys and added some more bands

Amon Amarth
Blood Brothers
The Duskfall
Still Remains*
Heaven Shall Burn
The Bled
Moonspell
Mindless Self Indulgence 
Primus
Haste the Day*
Spineshank






> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> 
> help,im scared[]Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
> ...


....

 Not that religion matters to me personally but NOT ALL METAL IS DEVIL WORSHIPING MUSIC!!!!
 All of the bands above with * next to them are Christian Metal bands, Haste the Day actually kicked out their guitarist out of the band in the high of their popularity because he doubted his faith. 
 I was talking to the drummer from August Burns Red at a show in PA and he excused himself to go pray with his band before they took the stage.


----------



## Gromit0299 (Oct 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I love all music... with the scant exception of: 21st century anything, hiphop, jazz, blues, country/western, foreign, electronic, metal, punk, progressive, alternative, mainstream, gospel, pop, rock, funk, disco, motown, and anything from the 21st century except THIS SONG


 

 So you're saying you like, pretty much classical, aaaand Hella Good.   Which I find funny.  I have a deep loathe for No Doubt.  I let my cousin listen to the CD and she listened to it so much that my ears started to bleed.  So I gave it to her.  [:'(]


----------



## Gromit0299 (Oct 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 mmmmmm beeeeeer.


----------



## nydigger (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok it would seem that most good metal and female fronted bands come from Europe...here are some examples of some....

 1 ) Inflames....fantastic band met them all great bunch of guys probably one of the best shows I have been to....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTiQ75HY0DA

 2 ) Sonic Syndicate....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boEypavY46w

 3) Epica....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfLtA8SkmVw

 4) Rammstein...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU1wLryjuEw&feature=fvwrel

 5) Lacuna Coil......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTZFwLOoS1U&feature=fvwrel

 6) Sirenia....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njPWBTIv9qw&feature=fvwrel

 7) Within Temptation.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8ywUxqfesg&feature=related

 8) Hammerfall.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkmlujV-TvU&feature=related


 Thats just a few....[]


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  nydigger
> 
> Ok it would seem that most good metal and female fronted bands come from Europe...here are some examples of some....
> 
> ...


 
 Good bands there. I have seen about half of them in concert...

 Chris


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 16, 2011)

I pretty much grew up in the grunge era... Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Soundgarden, Bush, Alice In Chains, Stone Temple Pilots are all some of my favs. As for the newer bands out Chevelle, Staind, Seether, Theory Of A Deadman, Linkin Park, Godsmack, etc.

 When listening to country is doesn't get much better than George Strait or Gary Allan. I don't really listen to much hip-hop or rap.

 It all depends on what mood your in sometimes!

 ~Tim


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  nydigger
> 
> Ok it would seem that most good metal and female fronted bands come from Europe...here are some examples of some....
> 
> ...


 InFlames puts on a great show. Saw them with Gojira and 3 Inches of Blood. Glad I finally got to see Rammstein live too. They use a copious amount of pyro


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Patsy
> 
> ...


 Good man  Surf[]----i was feeling mighty old and out of place just reading this thread[8D]. Now i feel a little better.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 16, 2011)

Too lazy to see if I posted in the thread prior, but I listen to a little bit of everything...for the most part.  Not much in to jazz or blues, but I dig Bluegrass, classical, classic rock, some new and alternative rock, easy listening, relaxation/new age (love Enya), Reggae, some big band/swing.....and other stuff.  Ya, little bit of everything.   [&:]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 16, 2011)

Best live band I've seen, hands down, is Between the Buried and Me. It helps that they're my favorite band anyway, but their stage presence is amazing, plus they are flawless. Periphery is good live too, and Fair to Midland, whose singer is just completely crazy. Surprisingly, Devin Townsend isn't very good live. He's one of my top 5 favorite musicians, but his live show was frankly annoying. Maybe he was just having a bad night.

 I'm deciding between two concerts to go to in the future. I could see BTBAM, Animals As Leaders, and Tesseract, which would be a great show, or I could see Mastodon and The Dillinger Escape Plan. Dillinger is insane live, I've heard, which makes my decision all the tougher. Urg, wish I could go to both!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 16, 2011)

The Zack Brown band. These guys are pretty awesome....
 Anyone that can play this song on an acoustic guitar has got some serious talent! CDB has got to be proud

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QVWQTDoMr4

 Another one they did that's pretty funny...

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcbdSpjOiyg


----------



## riverdiver (Oct 16, 2011)

I dont like to say I listen to one genre over another, so I will say anything played by the Boston Alt-Rock station WFNX in the last 23 years that I have lived in New England, While in the military in Virginia it was country by default...and as a kid in So-Cal it was country, nu-wave/surfer and of course the metal masters of the 60-70's, Cream, Zep, Sabbath etc. Love Alt-Rock in my late 40's now though, and if I am in my shop cleaning and restoring bottles and artifacts it would have to be classical (just to relax and not break stuff). One more, thanks for this like Dad, Scottish Bagpipes, Dad is from ovatheyah...


----------



## nydigger (Oct 16, 2011)

Speaking of the Zac Brown Band...those who like Rage Against the Machine check this out lol   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ChmnEFUGoA&feature=related


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 16, 2011)

I think they can play just about anything Josh! I seen them do a cover of Black by Pearl Jam too...

 ~Tim


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  nydigger
> 
> Speaking of the Zac Brown Band...those who like Rage Against the Machine check this out lol   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ChmnEFUGoA&feature=related


 
 I didn't think I could have respect for a country band, but that was actually a pretty good cover of a legendary song!

 'Course, he forgot the lyrics.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2011)

Hank Williams - Jambalaya On the Bayou

Jerry Lee Lewis - Jambalaya

Linda Ronstadt - Just One Look

Clifton Chenier - Ay-Tete Fee


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 18, 2011)

[] early rock, all rockn roll basically done before 1980.....


----------



## Blackglass (Oct 18, 2011)

Uhhh...

 Classical: Romantic & some Baroque, maybe a little modernistic.

 Swing Jazz, Big Band, Dixieland (Lotsa Django, Artie Shaw, Fats Waller, Benny Goodman, ect.)

 Some Classic Rock (Van Halen, Bon Jovi, Santana, Styx, Rush, Boston, Yes, Kansas, Jimi Hendrix, ect.)

 Classic Metal (Iron Maiden, Ozzy, Ratt, all that stuff)

 Thrash Metal (Metallica and Megadeth WOOT!)

 Power Metal (Helloween, Dragonland, Axenstar, Power Quest, Keldian, Jag Panzer, ect.)

 Some video game music.

 That is all...


----------



## Drift (Sep 2, 2020)

Some favorites I've seen live: Bob Dylan (6 times!), Willie Nelson, Margo Price, Lucinda Williams, John Prine, Waxahachie, Jason Isbell, Ani DiFranco, Mavis Staples, Sleater-Kinney, Chance the Rapper, and Haley Heynderickx.

My first concert was David "Honeyboy" Edwards when I was 14. He was 93. For you kids out there, he played with Robert Johnson the night he was murdered in 1938.

I also love the Stones, Allman Brothers Band, Grateful Dead, Tom Petty, Hank Williams Sr., Woody Guthrie, The Carter Family, Jimmie Rodgers, Miles Davis, Sun Ra, Captain Beefheart...far too many to name. I love classical, rock, hip-hop, jazz, country, folk, western swing, blues, etc. I think there's great stuff in every genre. I used to own 20000 records. I don't discriminate.


----------

